# Soldat Fullscreen in Vista



## mdrab (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello all!

I have a question concerning the 2D-shooting game, Soldat. I have installed it and configured it in fullscreen, but everytime I try to run the game, it doesn't start. For a moment it seems it enters the game, for a brief moment seeing the green and red silhouettes of the Soldat theme, but I am promptly exited to windows, with seeing the game minimized. Upon running the Task Manager, I see Soldat is not responding. It works, however, when I set the settings in Config (Soldat settings) to no full screen.

This is not my first plea of help, I have previously read many forums. I know everything about running the game in administrator mode, about enabling video compatibility in Soldat config. I have decided to stay persistent in trying to play the game in fullscreen. 

I have also educated myself about anti-aliasing, and have turned it off in Config.

But fullscreen still doesen't work for me. I would be more than grateful if someone here could help me in this matter.

Cheers


----------

